# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  BUSCO PERSONA CON NOCIONES DE MAGIA PARA LUDOTECA INFANTIL EN MADRID

## Chelo7

Hola, me llamo Chelo, y estoy buscando a una persona que le interese trabajar en centros culturales de Madrid, seria en la zona de Carabanchel, para un taller de niños de magia, con conceptos básicos ya que son niños entre 6 y 12 años.
Por favor los interesados contactar conmigo
Saludos

----------


## Maguician

Tienes un MP chelo.

----------

